# Taking Temps in a Fatty



## steammaker (Nov 13, 2013)

Where do you take the temp in a fatty? Do you put it halfway in the sausage or do you put it in the center?

I'm new to smoking (I will also go into roll call soon with some pics of my equipment), and fatties look like a way to get my family to get into it as well.


----------



## miamirick (Nov 13, 2013)

I don't believe you need to take temps on a fattie,  here's why

The fillings ( in the middle) will have a different temp requirement than the sausage wrapping and that differs from the bacon wrap if you use one.   They usually go for a couple hours but you can get a feel by looking at the fattie . You could try to temp the sausage only but it is usually small maybe 1/2" thick.

.  Time and appearance is probably your best bet


----------



## downtown dave (Nov 16, 2013)

I took several temperature readings just to be sure. I took it from the middle (top down), in the side (at the end) and only into the top layer of the meat. I moved my fatty closer to the heat (off set smoker) for about 20 min when I thought it was done just to be sure.


----------



## steammaker (Nov 18, 2013)

I took the temp in the center to 170. It was my first smoke in the vertical after seasoning. Here is some Qview.













image copy 3.jpeg



__ steammaker
__ Nov 18, 2013


















image copy 4.jpeg



__ steammaker
__ Nov 18, 2013


















photo copy.JPG



__ steammaker
__ Nov 18, 2013


----------



## downtown dave (Nov 19, 2013)

Looks like you nailed it. Congrats!


----------

